# another weekend, another trackday...



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

C&C welcome.

1:








2:








3:








4:








5:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Ice......


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

....Ice baby


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

dum de dum de dum dum

That looks so dangerous but so much fun at the same time


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually got myself out of the way at one point because a guy lost it at around 20mph at the entrance to a hairpin.... 4-5 shots and when he starts coming directly towards you, I think it's time to move 

1100 taken, 111 keepers. Not bad for using a manual focus lens 

Bret


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

2nd pic = Awesome..............:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

looking at it, 5 doesn't really explain itself. 

The car is sideways, heading in to that 90+ degree bend you can see the exit of on the pic. I was lying down in the snow at that point... probably 15-20km/h - so not *that* fast, but still...


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

I did some track driving in Finland a couple years ago. It was amazing but crazy! I am booked up to go again for a holiday in October this year so hopefully I will get some track days in! 

Great pictures! Love Number 2


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks. here's a couple more where I've got round to editing the plates out...

6








7








8








9








10








11


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

No. 11

Bang On.

:thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

That looks like epic fun, especially in an Evo or Sub!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I got to see part of the vid from the lap after this one... and most of the time, you see snowbanks 

thanks for the comments, they might be out again this weekend, let's see if I get some time or not.

Bret


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Like 3. and 11. most.

Nice set again Bret :thumb:


----------



## gregor (Mar 1, 2009)

like pic 3 too

keep up the good work


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

instead of repeating myself.... some more, from this weekend.










Blackpoint is a little high in this one...


----------

